# Another KerfMaker variation



## georgechamplin

I've been looking at many of the varieties of KerfMaker and most of them lose the ability to set the kerf width as easily as the original by BridgeCity Toolworks.

I like the idea of making set-up blocks for my common saw blade and dado widths and using them to consistently set the kerf offset. 
See them in this Bridge City user's guide video:





Here's my version, which uses a central spline similar to others I've seen on LJ. But this one has a second sliding adjustment below the spline for setting the kerf-width in the same way possible with the BCT version.


----------



## AlBTha

Great design. I made one out of aluminum with a router table and it took forever. Since then I make them out of wood.

What do you like to use it for?

Al


----------



## AlBTha

Your right. Many don't adjust for the kerf. So what's the point of making it.

Al


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Ok I've seen many how to builds,but what are they fo and how do you use them and why?


----------



## jmartel

Daddy, watch the video that was posted in the first post.


----------



## georgechamplin

Al,
I've only used it for dados and grooves on plywood so far.

Most KerfMakers DO have an adjustment for the kerf width. Usually it's a screw in the end of the bottom piece. But that design is not as simple to use with the set-up blocks shown in the video. The set-up blocks are the most accurate way to measure the actual kerf make by any blade or dado stack.


----------



## AlBTha

George
I do the same. I like any method of work that rules out measuring. With this tool you don't even have to know the measurements. Besides who can accurately measure the saw kerf.

If this forum had a different (easier) method for posting pictures Id post my Kerfmakers.

Al


----------



## PJ2

I am brand new to LJ and I am still learning my way around. But is there a way to find the plans to make this or any kerfmaker? Sorry for the noob question and any help is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## jumbojack

PJ2 Put kerfmaker in the search feature in the upper right corner of this site. There will be half a dozen examples from works of art to down and dirty.


----------



## georgechamplin

I made plans in Sketchup before touching a piece of wood for this one.


----------



## twist

really, just make your own.


----------



## CharleyL

George,

Can you post your Sketchup Flie?

Charley


----------



## georgechamplin

Here's the Sketchup file:
http://champlindesign.com/woodworking/kerfmaker/KerfMaker-GeorgeChamplin.skp


----------

